# 1994 Jeep Yj Snoway plow



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm located in Connecticut and I was wondering if anybody could help me locate a mount for a Snoway plow I just bought?

I've got a 1994 Jeep YJ and need a 3 pint mount for the plow. I believe the part#'s that work are:
99100090/96103001
or
99100528

If anybody knows where to find one or is selling one I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Bud! Welcome to Plowsite! Chances are you'll be able to hook up with someone here that has what you are looking for, or can help you with other mounting options. Try searching the forums for alternatives and also check the forum for used equipment. good Luck and Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, I've downloaded all the documentation from snoway on the part #'s I mentioned before so I've got an idea of what they look like if I need somebody to fabricate one for me.

Hopefully I can find the parts and don't have to go that route.

Happy Turkey Day to all!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Where in ct ?


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

I live in Plymouth


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

oh ok you far from the ny border i know this guy who can fab anything called reds garage check out his web site


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info he is about 1.5 hours from me. I'm really hoping to find a mount. If I don't find one soon I'll have one fabricated.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck with finding one they are hens teeth. I sold the last one I knew of last year and have not found anymore around.


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

That sucks! Hopefully I can find one in the next week or so. If not I'll throw in the towel and have one made!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you can save time and money by using a 96103002 nose piece. I am getting ready to do that myself for my 89 YJ.

here are the instructions for the factory mount. I'm having an Adobe issue and can not get to the PDF but you'll find it.

http://www.snoway.com/service/snowayindex.pdf


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

Basher,

Thanks for the info! If I use the 96103002 what modifications will need to be made?

Also do you sell these mounts? PM me a price?

Thanks


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok so I've got a 3 pin nose piece in route to my house as I type. I'll have to fabricate the mounts from the frame to the 3 pin nose piece.

I was looking at my plow. It is an MT series. I did some research and found out it weighs in at 422lbs (for some reason I thought it was an ST or 22 series when I bought it, I don't know much about snoway plows). Is this plow going to be to heavy for my four banger 2.5l YJ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

my suggestion is to change to a poly wearedge and add air shocks to the truck.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the factory install sheet for a guide

http://www.snoway.com/service/Subframes/97100207b.pdf


----------



## HOLESHOT27 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm guessing the poly wear edge will knock a few lbs of weight off? Also I'm not going to be running the light bar so that should save a few more.

Can you get a poly wear edge for an MT or do you need to use one from a 22 or 26 series?


----------

